# Custom Sealife Replacement Bulbs



## JimK (Sep 21, 2004)

I have a Custom Sealife 48" power compact light fixture and need replacement 55W bulbs. The actual bulb lenght of the Custom Sealife brand is 22". I purchased both Sunpaq and Hamilton brands and found that both are exactly 21".

The problem is that the clips in the fixture are positioned so that only the 22" bulbs will reach them. Since I have been unable to locate 22" bulbs, my only option appears to be to install new clips that are positioned one inch closer to the socket.

Has anyone out there experienced the same problem?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Any where that sales custom Sealife fixtures would carry the exact replacement bulbs.

Also try this company... http://www.lightbulbsdirect.com/page/001/PROD/Plant/F55BX-AR-FS


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Try these guys......they are mostly "salty".....but their service is great!!!
http://reefgeek.com/products/categories/lighting/10826.html
jB


----------



## JimK (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Since I posted this note, I called the vendor I purchased the Hamilton Technology bulbs from, Custom Aquatics. They told me that the bulb manufacturers are switching from the longer, 22" bulbs to the shorter, 21" bulbs to accomodate the smaller fixtures.

They recommended that I install new bulb clips. Since the clips that came with the Custom Sealife fixture are riveted on, they are going to send me new clips that I can attach to the reflector with screws. Hopefully there should be no problem installing these and the shorter bulbs will fit fine.


----------

